# JW and Jeeps



## ronlane (Jun 27, 2013)

Jwbryson1, your inbox was full so I thought I'd answer here.

Yes, I have a 2001 TJ with a 5 speed manual. 4" lift kit and 31's for now. (going to get 33's this year).

I'd love to have a Rubi, but more so a new MW3 edition. But that will have to wait.

Here's a couple snapshots taken while we were out wheelin'


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 27, 2013)

Your Jeep looks a little too clean


----------



## kathyt (Jun 27, 2013)

Ron, jwbryson's inbox is full because he sends me daily poems.  He is sentimental like that.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like fun.   Run with tires like that around here and you'd get lots of work out of your winch.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 27, 2013)

I saved the muddy picture for now.  How's this for dirty?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 28, 2013)

Ah, now that is a Jeep paint job :lmao:


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I saved the muddy picture for now. How's this for dirty?
> 
> View attachment 48787View attachment 48788



Sweet!
I drive a 1998 XJ, and love it! Haven't had the chance to do any serious off-roading though, just minor stuff.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Ron, jwbryson's inbox is full because he sends me daily poems.  He is sentimental like that.




:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ron, looks awesome.  I can't wait to get my JKU and go tear up some $hit!!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

Just for the record, the mud picture, the jeep has a bikini top and no doors on it. Yeah, I had mud on the inside of the windshield and on me.

I love getting it off-road and climbing.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 28, 2013)

:thumbup:

Extra points for getting the mud inside!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Extra points for getting the mud inside!



Oh, took it to a car wash one day where two kids were pre-washing it with a pressure washer and one of them kept going over some mud on the windshield about 10 times before he realized that it was on the inside. I was in there laughing at him. He smiled and was embarassed.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha that's classic!

I wish I could do more off-road with mine, but I need it for work so don't risk any serious weekend fun with it. But one time, I was driving on a construction site and got caught in an excavation that had been recently backfilled - didn't know that it was there, and the soil was so loose I didn't have a chance. I was tipped to the side & sunk in to the middle of my window on the drivers side, and it took 2 tow trucks to winch it out. THAT day I had mud on the inside- I was so proud driving down the highway later that day!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine is actually my daily driver. I've added tube doors to that top and run it that way as much as possible. The hard top sits in the garage a good part of the year.


----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 28, 2013)

The tube doors are useful, aren't they? Much better than running with the hard top during the summer.

Once we get to a place where I have some spare parking, I want to get a TJ for weekends. I'd do the same as you have with the tube doors. 

Silly question - the stinger bar you have on there, do you keep it on full time or take it off for daily driving?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, I love them. I'm wanting to get a spiderweb shade for it next and take off the canvas top.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2013)

Mehhh... if'n t'wasn't made by Willys-Overland, t'ain't a Jeep!


----------



## ktan7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice jeep!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 3, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Mehhh... if'n t'wasn't made by Willys-Overland, t'ain't a Jeep!



True, it's not a willy, but it still fun to get off-road.



ktan7 said:


> Nice jeep!



Thank you.


----------

